# Gaspari Nutrition SuperPump 250 VS VPX NO Shotgun



## phipp26 (Feb 27, 2010)

What do u guys prefer and why?


----------



## Fireplug (Feb 28, 2010)

VPX was the better of the two for me.  However, I prefer BSN NO-Explode, Vasocore, and Methyl EFX.  All of these did more for me then NO Shotgun and SuperPump 250.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2010)

I despised Shotgun when I tried it and think that Super Pump is considerably better.


----------



## mike2 (Mar 3, 2010)

I like them both,but I do like the way NO SHOTGUN contains 20 grams of protein.


----------



## koz (Aug 21, 2010)

i use *SuperPump 250. worked well
*


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 22, 2010)

Never tried Shotgun.  But I've used Super Pum a LOT.  Love the stuff.  What I've found that's even more powerful is Dymatize's Xpand.  That stuff makes your head buzz, it's AWESOME!


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 22, 2010)

I disliked superpump. Im using shotgun now, and am liking it. taste isn't awsome, but I like how it makes me feel while working out.

only time I liked superdump 250 was when I stacked the left over with no explode. 1 scoop of each was a pretty good rush.

2 scoops of no shotgun though, get all tingly, and feel good while working out. I like the pumps too.

I've heard good things about 1 m.r. too, hope to try that soon.


----------

